# Defibrillators and Defibrillation



## Biomedical (1 يناير 2007)

تجدون في المرفقات معلومات اضافية عن جهاز الصدمات القلبية أو ما يسميه البعض ب مزيل الرجفان البطيني.

سيكون هناك مشاركات اضافية في نفس الموضوع بالمستقبل ان شاء الله.

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ولا تنسونا من دعائكم.


----------



## Biomedical (1 يناير 2007)

*Automated External Defibrillator Block Diagram*


----------



## مهندس نورس (1 يناير 2007)

تحية تقدير ومحبة . انت النجم الساطع في بداية السنة الجديدة وان شاء الله تكون دائمأ في الطليعة .
لما تقدمه من انجازات رائعة وقيّمة .


----------



## Biomedical (2 مارس 2007)

*Biphasic defibrillation*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

في المرفقات تجدون إضافة هامة عن جهاز الصدمة القلبية تتحدث عن الفرق بين الأجهزة أحادية الطور (القديمة نسبيا) والتقنية الحديثة (ثنائية الطور) ، بالإضافة إلى معلومات رائعة عن طريقة عمل هذه الأجهزة .

تم جمع هذه المعلومات من أحد مصادر الإنترنت وأحببت أن تشاركوني بالاطلاع عليها والاستفاده منها .

تحياتي لكم جميعا .


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (4 مارس 2007)

الله يوفقك ويخليك للمنتدى ولأمة محمد


----------



## Biomedical (26 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أعزائي الكرام ، تحية طيبة وبعد ،


نعود معكم مرة أخرى مع هذا الموضوع الذي تم طرحه سابقا ولكن مع إضافة هامة ومميزة تجدونها في المرفقات .

أتمنى أن تحوز على رضاكم واستحسانكم .

تحياتي لكم جميعا .


----------



## المسلم84 (28 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هالمعلومات القيمة.....


----------



## م/هناء (31 مارس 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله مواضيع كلها ممتازه


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع
في احدي المشاركات كنت قد قمت بتوضيع انواع Biphasic ، ان شاء الله سأتطرق لها بموضوع خاص للاهمية.
ارجو من الزملاء تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## علاء العامري متعلم (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور وياريته كان بالعربيه


----------



## alaa_husien (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (1 مايو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل شكري محمد بعد التحيه شكرا على هذه الماضيع الطبية الرائعة وعلى الاشراف الجميل ولكني لم اجد ضالتي التي طلبتها في زيارتي السابقة حيث اردت المواصفات الفنية التي يجب وضعها عند استيراد اهزة(bed side monitor with central station) على سبيل المثال هل الشاشة touch screen افضل ام knobe with key وهل modules التي تقرا ecg,spo2,nibp تفضل ان تكون external or enternal مع تحياتي الى كل الاخوه الاعزاء


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

1000 شــــكــــر


----------



## ghsans (18 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks man realy i need it v.much you the boss


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع من كل المشاركين


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على الافاده


----------



## scorpion1988 (23 يناير 2009)

Biomedical قال:


> مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكن ارجو ولو بشرح بسيط عن هذه الدائرة وياريت ان تكون بالعربي تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح والموفقية


----------



## scorpion1988 (23 يناير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء اشكركم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكن ارجو ولو بشرح بسيط عن block diagramوياريت ان يكون بالعربي تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح والموفقية


----------



## فادي حداد (24 يناير 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت ان شاء الله


----------



## الاسمرالصغير (4 فبراير 2009)

thank's very much for you


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل biomediacl
تسلم ايديك على هالموضوع الجمييييييييييل 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2009)

موضوع جمييييييييييييل جدا ومتكامل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العقار (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك بكل حرف مليون حسنه علي جهد اخي الكريم


----------



## أبوباشا (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
عسى الله أن يجعل ذللك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مجدي السالمي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع وجزاكم اللخه خير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (5 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
و مش غريبة عليك 
كل مواضيعك رائعة


----------



## salwa1 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الاسد0 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amiesab (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين على الافادة القيمة ولي طلب أرجووأتمنى أن تفيدونني فأنا بصدد صيانة جهاز defirillateur وهو جهاز دو تقنية قديمة و أريد أن أحصل على service manual و الدوائر الالكترونية ادا أمكن ومكتوب على الجهاز 
ATM PESTY cardiosecours CDS 625
وشكرا مسبقا
amiesab


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)




----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طبيبة (لجين) مسلمة (7 يناير 2010)

معلومات قيمة فعلا وموضوع غايةفى الروعة
شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## حورية_الحور (7 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## المهندس فهد الظافر (10 يناير 2010)

الله يعااافيك


----------



## مريم شريف. (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## khzal2011 (31 يناير 2011)

مسكور كتير


----------



## محمد سمير كاظم (27 مارس 2011)

نشكر الجهود المبذولة والمتابعة وفي حال توفر مثل هكذا ملف لدينا يخص جهاز اخر
سيتم ارساله بعون الله


----------



## black_list (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو المساعده في ارسال كتاب الصيانه الخاص بجهاز cardio-aid 200 
cardio-aid 200 service manual

مع الشكر لأصحاب الموقع


----------



## شامي السودان (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng.medo.88 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ود كسلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

​جزاكم الله كل خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shukabi (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

